# Bräuchte mal eure Erfahrung zu AIO mit i7 7700k



## Gino11 (17. Juli 2017)

*Bräuchte mal eure Erfahrung zu AIO mit i7 7700k*

Hallo liebe Community ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen?

Hardware:

MSI Z270 Carbon Pro
i7 7700k
Liquid Freezer 360
GTX 1070

So nun zu meinen Fragen:

Ich betreibe die oben genannte Hardware und wollte Fragen ob meine Temperaturen in Ordnung sind.

Je nach Raumtemperatur im idle zwischen 28° - 30°

Prime95 small FTT 77°

CPU wird bei 4,4 GHz betrieben im Prime95

Komisch finde ich das beim zocken von CSGO die CPU teils kurze Spitzen von 67° bekommt.

Sind meine werte normal mit dieser Kühlung oder sollte das besser sein?


Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Venom89 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bräuchte mal eure Erfahrung zu AIO mit i7 7700k*

AiO + nicht geköpfter i7 -> passt.
Könntest evtl versuchen die Spannung noch etwas runter zu bekommen.
Gruß

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bräuchte mal eure Erfahrung zu AIO mit i7 7700k*

sollte passen, besondersn wenn prime 28 im spiel ist


----------



## Gino11 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bräuchte mal eure Erfahrung zu AIO mit i7 7700k*

Hallo danke für eure Antworten.

Die Prime95 Ver. 287.

Bisher habe ich kein Undervolting oder der gleichen gemacht.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch wenn ich im Bios den Gameboost einschalte dann hat die CPU 4.8 Ghz. Sobald ich Prime laufen lasse sagt mir Coretemp das sie nur noch auf 4.4 Ghz
läuft aber die Temps gehen um einiges höher so ca. auf 84° und die AIO dreht auf Vollgas.

4.4 Ghz wahrscheinlich weil im Bios AVX -4 oder so eingestellt ist auf jeden fall taktet sie bei AVX runter


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bräuchte mal eure Erfahrung zu AIO mit i7 7700k*

wenn du höheren takt willst auf jeden fall manuell spannung und taktraten ausloten.


----------



## Gino11 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bräuchte mal eure Erfahrung zu AIO mit i7 7700k*

Ne ich denke das passt so, das mit dem Übertakten lass ich lieber ich bin schon froh wenn er im normal Modus kühl bleibt.
Und da ihr sagt das die Temps in Ordnung sind bin ich schon zufrieden.

Danke


----------



## 0ssi (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Bräuchte mal eure Erfahrung zu AIO mit i7 7700k*

In was für einem Gehäuse ist denn die AIO verbaut und wo ? Vielleicht ist der Airflow nicht ganz optimal !?


----------

